# Crimson Millipedes.



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello guys, this is currently my third blog I've got 2 on T's.

I've had these two beasts for about 3 months now (I got first one 3 months ago and the second 2 months ago) I've named them Bill and Ben, because of Bill and Ben the flower pot men :lol2:

I keep them in a huge enclosure with a lot of substrate for them too burrow in because they're huge burrowers. 2 days ago it seemed to me like they were breeding they was wrapped around each other and stayed like it for a few hours, they always sleep next too each other so they obviously liked each other hehe. They're very interesting inverts to keep so if anyone likes easy inverts to keep with awesome colours then I suggest that you'd buy yourself 1 or 2 of these, they eat fruits and dead leaves which is what I feed them. I spray the enclosure like 3 times a week too keep them well watered, but not too much so the enclosure is covered in water. I also put fake leaves in their enclosure to make it look a lot more realistic and bark too hide underneath as well. I bought these Millipedes at £9.99 each, these are very cool inverts to look after and very attractive inverts with that also.

Thanks for reading this blog, I'll also update this blog as well as the others every month or two, hope you found this short blog interesting :mf_dribble:


----------

